# Is she British shorthair or Scottish straight



## Jacko2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi I’m wondering which she looks more like we were told she was a British shorthair when we got her from her previous owner along with her non related brother a Scottish fold. But to me she looks more Scottish but if I google golden colours of both cats they both look like her.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She looks more like a Scottish straight to me because her face isn't quite as chubby as the BSH's. Did she come with papers? Why do you say she isn't related to her brother? Is he from another litter? She's very cute!


----------



## Jacko2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

I know that the parents were registered by she wasn’t because the person who we adopted her from didn’t get her spayed so she lost the rights the her registration. But she said she was a British short hair as if she was spayed she’s be registered as this. And yes the Scottish fold who we adopted from the same lady said they wernt related by blood and are seperate litters.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. I see. Did the previous owners get her from a breeder? Maybe some else can put in their opinion on which breed she looks like. I, myself, am leaning more towards a Scottish straight. Her face just isn't as chubby as a British shorthair's.


----------



## Jacko2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree I see more Scottish too. The chubby cheeks jsut aren’t there. Hopefully someone else and put there input in.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, there just aren't. Hopefully so.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m not an expert, but I’d agree. I’m not seeing the typical chubby face.


----------

